# Autosmart metal-based Fallout Remover



## fatty (Aug 23, 2010)

hello ppl,

is the autosmart metal-based fallout remover a similar product to iron x?

how does it compare to it performance wise? 

cant find much info on it i.e how to use it and where it is safe to use any info would be apreciated.

thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I wouldn't say it's similar to iron-x as AS fallout remover has been around a good while as too the AG fallout remover :thumb:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

fatty said:


> hello ppl,
> 
> is the autosmart metal-based fallout remover a similar product to iron x?
> 
> ...


Sorry we're not familiar with Iron X - we tend to only benchmark the trade products. Perhaps if you log the question in the Autosmart section you might find someone that has used both. Alterniatvely, your local Autosmat franchisee will be able to show you Fallout Remover and you can see if it is what you want or not.

Fallout remover is applied via a sponge or sprayer. It's left to dwell and then rinsed off. It dissolves any metal based fallout that you might find on paintwork, trim or glass surfaces. It will generally remove all fallout from a vehicle, although occassionally you might need to use clay to take off any really stubborn bits, depending on the age and extent of the fallout.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds pretty similar then. I'll have to try some and compare. Surely someone on here has already?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Sounds pretty similar then. * I'll have to try some and compare. Surely someone on here has already?*


Please do the comparison, it would be interesting to know how 'different' they perform. Someone has to be the 1st to try and today it looks like you are the man :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Will do.

Iron-X is £15 for 500ml. FR is £15 for 5L...!!


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

I realy rate AS products too, I wouldn't be surprised if its just as good. It might not turn a mad purple colour as it works, but hey!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Will do.
> 
> Iron-X is £15 for 500ml. FR is £15 for 5L...!!


:lol: yes and similar rules apply for other products  
However we won't know until you have concluded your side by side review :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

It does exactly the same job as iron x yes and can be diluted up to 3 parts water depending on how bad the fallout is.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have used this but haven't used IronX, I have no good reason to use it as AS Fallout Remover does the job just fine for me 

I do: G101 wash - Rinse - Tardis - Rinse - Fallout Remover - Rinse - TFR to neutralise and rinse again. You may find the clay moves next to nothing or nothing at all from the paintwork after this process. 

I tried clay on one panel after the above process out of curiosity BTW, I don't use it any more.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I got a sample from my rep today. Have only tried a quick comparison on one wheel so far, will hopefully get a better comparison done through the week. 

Any advice on how best to compare? I thought wash a panel, Tardis, rinse, then do half and half with Fallout and Ironx, rinse, then clay to see what's left?

Initial reaction on the wheel was it smells a helluva lot better then Ironx, but then so do my farts :lol: Doesn't change colour like Ironx, but removed yellow staining with hardly any agitation.


----------



## MrJT (Jan 25, 2010)

You could redo the the 'clean' wheel IronX as that will show you what Fallout left behind that IronX can remove. 

I guess a fair comparison would be to do then another wheel with IronX, but twice, to also see what the first IronX application did!


----------

